# HELP ! I think my girls have lice.



## TheMosleysGoats (Feb 6, 2013)

We have recently discovered that our Kiko Billy has a severe case of lice. We have given him Ivermectin pour on and will be treating him again in 10 days. We have 2 pregnant girls that are at there 144th day and they have started to scratch and rub against the fence. Can u use the Ivermectin pour on if they have lice to


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ivermectin is safe for pregnant does. However it has a 14day milk withholding time, so I don't know how that would effect the milk for nursing being that close to delivery. Check them first to make sure they actually have lice and are not just rubbing due to weather changes and new coats coming in. Is the buck in with the them?

ADDED: If they do have lice, you may want to try a natural remedy if they are going to nurse -

A) Farnam Equisect - natural oils of citronella, clove stem, thyme and corn mint. Just spray over goat and rub in.
B) Oil and Herbal Repellent Recipe
4 cups apple cider vinegar
4 cloves garlic
4 teabags of black tea
3 cloves
Place in pot and bring to a boil, turn down and simmer on low for 10 mins, set aside allow to cool, then let steep over night in refrigerator. Take out and strain solids from the liquid. Add the following
2 tsp chrysanthemum oil
2 tbsp dish soap
1 cup Avon skin so soft
2 tsp neem oil
2tsp Tea Tree Oil
Add all to spray bottle. Can be used weekly as preventative or daily as treatment for fleas, ticks, mites, bots, or lice.
Here's a great website with pictures of the little buggers! http://pods.dasnr.okstate.edu/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-5175/EPP-7019web.pdf


----------



## TheMosleysGoats (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes he is in with them. We have tried several times to separate them and I can't bare hearing them cry for each other. If we take one in the building to trim there hooves or one gets out of there site. They hollar and cry until they all 3 get back together again. I plan on examining the girls tomorrow or should I say today. I was just trying to figure out what I could do being this close to them kidding. I seen some Python Dust at tractor supply today but was afraid to get it until I checked into it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the dust would work too -- but I like the Equisect insect repellant for horses, spray thoroughly on the areas you see eggs and lice and then also spray the whole goat down. Kills eggs and lice in less then 24 hours if applied liberally.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, what Stacy said.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Other than what Stacy said..only other thing to work around here is ivomac injected..But Ilike the idea of equisect..no shot : )


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

When my does had lice really bad the year before last I clipped them and sprayed them down with diluted Permethrin; worked great!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Would the Equisect be safe for pregnant does?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes it is


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can use the ivermectin pour on, sevin dust or the equisect. Whatever you have on hand. It won't affect the kids any and the milk won't affect the kids. With them being about a week out from kidding, if you wait a week to start drinking the milk (if you are going to milk them) by that time the 14 day withdrawal would be up on the ivermectin so the milk will be fine for you.

Milk withdrawals only apply to milk for human consumption, not baby goat consumption so whatever goes in (or on) the does is safe for the kids. If the does have lice and you don't kill it before they kid, the kids will also get lice. Personally I would pick up some sevin dust or livestock dust that kills lice and dust down their barn/sleeping area. The lice will also be in their bedding so it is good to treat the whole area. If you can, I would also clean any older bedding out of the barn, dust the ground, lay down new bedding and dust the new bedding.


----------



## TheMosleysGoats (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the replies regarding our girls. Very much appreciated.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for properly addressing the milk withdrawal 

Great tips with dusting the bedding


----------

